# fecal samples for WC...necessary?



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I will be very shortly acquiring wild caught mantella betsileo. I was wondering if its truly necessary that they should have fecal samples taken, when they most likely will come with parasites and are stressed. I want to start treatment ASAP. The reason why I ask, I was wondering if I should get the more potent stuff ASAP as the frogs will be coming in directly from Madagascar. I will be getting them from my local herp dealer, probably a day or so after he receives them.

Or, should I start out with the powder, and then the strong stuff? Fenabozole is not related to panacur is it? Bill Johnson told me Panacur is rough on a frog's system.

Sorry, Dr. Frye, I didn't see your earlier post before I emailed you.


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Rain_Frog said:


> Fenabozole is not related to panacur is it?


Panacur is a brand name for Fenbendazole so it is the same thing. Also, I would suggest that you get fecals done first. Frye actually posted something on Frognet yesterday afternoon about wild caught pumilio. Here is a part of that post. I edited out the irrelevant information but if you want to see the whole post you can go to Frognet and read it.



> Today I had the privilege of examining 45 wild caught D. pumilio from Panama (no they were not Glenn’s.)..........snip.........I got to check them within about a week of landing on U.S. soil...........snip.............The amazing thing was that I was able to collect fresh fecal (less than 24 hour
> old) samples from most of the pumilio, and THERE WERE ONLY 2 WORM EGGS in all of the samples viewed!.......snip............


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

*ok*

Alright, I'll keep that in mind. I'm SOOO EXCITED!  Hopefully, if all goes well, I can get my Mantella betsileo and try to breed them! What about the local vet? My vet has examined frog stool samples for me before. I know Dr. Frye is a dart frogger, but then I have to ship them and everything, and I don't know how long it could be until I get a response. Then, I have to order medicine, and that takes longer. Remember, they won't be at golizards too long, I'll be getting them in just a week of their arrival, and chances are they aren't going to be well cared for with them as in my hands. So, if they have bruises or anything, I'd want to treat them ASAP. Anybody have a nice testamonial on the service of Frye? I mean, I trust him, but it just will take longer shipping and receiving from Michigan.


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: ok*



Rain_Frog said:


> Alright, I'll keep that in mind. I'm SOOO EXCITED!  Hopefully, if all goes well, I can get my Mantella betsileo and try to breed them! What about the local vet? My vet has examined frog stool samples for me before. I know Dr. Frye is a dart frogger, but then I have to ship them and everything, and I don't know how long it could be until I get a response. Then, I have to order medicine, and that takes longer. Remember, they won't be at golizards too long, I'll be getting them in just a week of their arrival, and chances are they aren't going to be well cared for with them as in my hands. So, if they have bruises or anything, I'd want to treat them ASAP. Anybody have a nice testamonial on the service of Frye? I mean, I trust him, but it just will take longer shipping and receiving from Michigan.


As long as your local vet has experience with exotics and is willing to treat them you should be o.k. using him/her. You'll be able to respond quicker that way in case the little ones do need treatment.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

*ok*

I'd just like to give an update. I sent my frog's sh*t (lol) to my local vet, Dr. Brown, and he found nemetode eggs and larvae (go figure, WC). Luckily, I was able to buy some panacur from him too, and was able to give some to them. I think I'll have to wait at least a month before I buy the ivermectin to finish the job, the final one hit KO.

Apparently, the frogs are getting quite fat. The youngest one is more lean, but I know he is eating pretty good. He fancies springtails the most, and I often find him lapping them up by a piece of bark. I'll still keep an eye on him, since I lost that one five days after I got it. Hmm, I think I've had them for about 3 weeks now.

Since I just started panacur treatment, do you guys recommend me to wait another three weeks, or another five weeks? Is more than one treatment with ivermectin really necessary? I know it sounds like a "what do you think" err, "well duh" question, but I just want to make sure so I don't have to strip a tank and disinfect it. I've never had to deal with WC, remember. Please enlighten a novice.

Rain


----------

